# Crixus and Lisa are on thier way!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

About to leave in an hour to go pick up Lisa and Crixus from the Sacramento Airport!
Crixus with Lisa at petsmart the other day with Lisa.








Crixus waiting with Lisa to board this morning


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah! She's so beautiful!

I'm so happy for you guys


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Your gunna have the best day ever  Congrats


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOO, OMG Holly, I can't wait til you get back home  HUGS to all involved this is such an awesome thing


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lisa is on the plane and Holly left me a long time ago to pick her up. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ughh!!!! im so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!
lil bit jealous, but i know you'll give us updates 
lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Make sure you take pics


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are here!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm playing with Lisa and you guys aren't 

Crixus relaxing with her bone.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY I'm chillin with Holly, Aimee, and the crew! Crixus is happy at her new home and it was soooo good to see Xena again. Good to visit with friends we are having a great time.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Right on you guys  I wish I had my car today I'd drive down and see ya.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BUMMER I would love to see you! Oh and bring your tattoo gun! JK


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that would be fun I'ma gunna smack Ryan for not giving me the car today


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What airline do you fly on? I have been searching to find one to bring my pup to Florida but can;t seem to find any that allow him on over 20lbs.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I am elated everything worked out perfectly. Thumns up to all


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG that would be fun I'ma gunna smack Ryan for not giving me the car today


I am here till 3pm tomorrow 



ames said:


> What airline do you fly on? I have been searching to find one to bring my pup to Florida but can;t seem to find any that allow him on over 20lbs.


I flew on Southwest but Crixus's bent the rules a bit  long story but normally you cannot fly with dog in the cabin unless they are small carry on's


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

no way! Thats so cool, was he out during the flight? or under the seat? yeah, I am having no luck finding any. not looking forward to that long a drive myself, let alone poor pup! lol maybe one day...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I train service dogs and she flew as a service dog in training. She was perfect at the airport because I have put a lot of Obed on her. Technically she is service dog in training since Holly has back issues I wanted to have Crixus assist her. I have put a lot of work in getting Crixus ready to fly so she bent then rules a bit but that is not something the average dog owner can do.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Just like her mommy. lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

glad u guys are having fun


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lisa is on her way home!

I don't see you...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww great pics Holly, she is gorgeous


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new puppy!


Time to change your siggy again....LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Time to change your siggy again....LMAO


I know! I was waiting for her to get here to put up my Saint paddies day siggy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I guess Crixus didn't really like me because as soon as I left she was all over holly kissing her and loving on her! She has NEVER done that with me she was always very stoic and calm around me. That just means Crixus found the perfect owner that she really love  YAY


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Everything happened as it was suppost to. Sure things may have taken a few extra turns. However the final stop dosent change


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is not quiet Xena lovey, but there is defiantly love in that girl!!! She is for sure a fit for me


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! Best of luck with her


----------

